
Amazon Smile now available in the app - JoshTriplett
https://smile.amazon.com/b?node=15576745011
======
JoshTriplett
With caveat: enabling it requires enabling notification spam.

Android really should _not_ let applications detect if their notifications are
enabled or not.

